# 125G stock opinions please



## mafiastyle87 (Aug 4, 2014)

Have been debating the stock of a 125G tank i currently have setup, and been considering moving some things around with a smaller tank i currently have. Wanted to get some other aquarist's opinions.

Tank: 125G 6ft style
Filter: FX5 and Aquaclear 110
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Deco: driftwood, some fake plants
Tap PH: 8.0. Tank PH 7.2-7.6 (driftwood lowers)
Nitrates/Nitrites/Ammonia: always less than 15/20, 0, and 0
Water change schedule: 50-65% weekly

Well now that is out of the way.. the current stock!

1 Red Severum currently 5-6"
1 Jack Daniels currently 3-4", a slow grower
1 convict 3-4"
2 "geophagus jurupari" or "satanoperca luecosticta: both currently 4"
6 silver dollars, 5 spotted - 3"ish 1 regular - 4" ish
1 green phantom pleco - had for a year and always been 4-5"
1 featherfin catfish - 5-6"
1 red tailed black shark - 5"

Current details: not much aggression going on or anything, the JD and Severum occasionally have a starring match. The red tail shark occasionally chases the silver dollars but doesn't pick on them. This weekend i picked up 2 silver dollars that were in the same size realm as my current 4, so jumped from 4 to 6 and they definitly enjoy it, much more schooling going on. I also picked up what was being called a jurupari but i am now under the belief it is a satanoperca leucosticta. Basically the same fish, and some scientific classification sites even claim they may actually be identical. Anyways... the "jurupari" seemed lonely, swimming up and down the glass at times and watching its own reflection. My LFS had 3 of these, nearly identical size, color, etc. I decided to pick up a 2nd one. the original (by 2 days) was relentlessly picking on the new one even though these are very docile species towards other fish... i guess they dont like their own kind much unless in a bigger group. i scooped up the original (again, new to the tank just two days prior) and then released him, hoping he would calm down, maybe it was a territorial thing. It has since calmed down but it still follows around the new one, occasionally pecking at it. But there was some lip locking initially which surprised me... as i said, i don't see much if any aggression with my current groupings. I hope the pair work out as they are fun to watch (the constant sand sifting and spitting) and are beginning to cover much of my driftwood in the sand lol.

So i have been watching my tank quite a bit and was wondering... is the stocking ok. I have some options in moving some things, but for the most part i like the majority of these in this tank, be it the size, the sand, etc. Any advice from others is appreciated. Good or bad, etc. I use AQAdvisor as a baseline for things just to feel out groupings and tank spacing (it gives great warnings sometimes, other times it falls short). Anyways, the site says my current stocking is 119% (based on adult sizes) and my filtration is around 200% for this size tank. the current juvy sizes it sits at say 70-75%. It has a warning stating that i may have some territory issues eventually as like 104% of the tank space will be used... it always gives a warning if you go over 100% in regards to large cichlids.

any opinions or advice is great, thanks. Also, anyone very very familiar with those earth eaters?


----------

